# Gun Decision?



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing my first handgun for home defense/range shooting. I have been researching the CZ 75 Compact, all-steel, 9mm pistol, and was pretty much set on getting that, but then I started to research the Glock 19, 9mm, which seems to be a stellar weapon. They are considerably different in construction. I was leaning toward an all-steel gun, but the Glock seems to be of solid construction.

Can some of you that own these guns give me a sales pitch, pros/cons, etc. I would certainly appreciate the help in this decision. Thank you in advance.

CZ 75 Compact (look at 9mm model): http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-compact/.

Glock 19: http://www.glock.com/english/index_pistols.htm.

I picked, for poll purposes, the CZ, since I like all-steel guns, but the decision is still up in the air.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

If you're going to consider plastic, you should research the Smith & Wesson M&P9. The Glock is a great gun, but for me, the M&P just fits better and is easier for me to shoot accurately. YMMV.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

swmp9jrm said:


> If you're going to consider plastic, you should research the Smith & Wesson M&P9. The Glock is a great gun, but for me, the M&P just fits better and is easier for me to shoot accurately. YMMV.


Why do people have such an aversion to polymer guns? Is there a durability or quality issue, or is it more personal taste, and perhaps gun balance?


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with polymer guns, they are lighter, easier to take care of, often cheaper, etc...the glock is an outstanding weapon, I dont have any experince with the CZ, but I would reccomend the g19 or g26 to anyone. It will last forever and a nice thing about Glocks is how well they hold up...mine has 1500 rounds through it and it still looks like brand new, even the barrel looks almost unused. Acessories are every where and cheap....the gun is 100% reliable and shoots with great accuracy..


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Both are good guns.

I own a Glock and like it.

But I've been shooting a rented CZ and a friend of mines CZ.

And I believe I would rather have the CZ now.

I've read on this forum that Glock is due to anounce a new line of Glocks at the "SHOT" show next week.

Good luck on your purchase.

:smt1099


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> I've read on this forum that Glock is due to anounce a new line of Glocks at the "SHOT" show next week.


Other than the "4th Gen" models?



onalandline said:


> Why do people have such an aversion to polymer guns? Is there a durability or quality issue, or is it more personal taste, and perhaps gun balance?


As a fellow pistol newbie, I'm curious about this seeming bias on some people's part.

I was an aeronautical engineer for 11 years and have been a professional pilot for over 9 years. I've been around "plastics", "composites", "polymers" or whatever you want to call them for some time. Given how those materials have made such an impact on aviation and have been proven over time, I'm surprised that there's such resistance to them in the firearms realm. For my part, I know that I've literally trusted my life to composites when I've flown.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 flieger67

I'm pretty sure that they were referring to the 4th generation Glocks.

I also agree with you on "plastics" & "composites" I own several and really like them.

I just don't care for the grip angle of my Glock .

I just bought a Beretta PX4 and I'm crazy about the way it shoots - also my Springfield XDm - but he didn't ask abut those.

:smt1099


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

In my opinion, CZs are one of the best kept secrets. When I first started researching pistols, I thought CZs were some sort of "second class" pistols. Upon further research, I discovered that they are very good weapons. I was at my local gun shop and was discussing guns with one of the workers. This individual had several Sigs, Glocks, S&W, etc. He mentioned that he shot competitively, and I asked him what he liked to use for competition. He said he uses a CZ 75B. Now here is an individual who can buy any gun he wants, the shop in which he works doesn't sell CZs and he uses a CZ for competition. Don't get me wrong here; many people use many different models and makes of pistols for competition, the majority of which are outstanding guns. I own a CZ P-01 which is NATO approved and this meant a lot to me. Not many guns can pass the rigors of this testing. I also own an M&P 9mm which I really love as well. My daughter owns a Glock 19 and is considering selling it because she likes my M&P more. Don't get too worked up about your decision because they are all good guns. Just pick one, save some money and then buy the other one...once you get the fever, you can't stop buying new toys!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you're actually going to carry it, buy a poly frame gun. You WILL feel the weight.

Both are excellent guns. The Glock is a superior carry gun, based on weight alone.

Jeff


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Both are excellent choices, i would recommend either one of them. I own a glock 19, but have the CZ on my list of guns to buy in the future.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

gunluver said:


> Both are excellent choices, i would recommend either one of them. I own a glock 19, but have the CZ on my list of guns to buy in the future.


I should just throw a dart and get one. I will probably do the same, and buy both eventually anyway.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 onalandline

Now your thinking straight :smt082:smt082

Buy them both :smt023

And a Beretta and a Springfield and ... and ...


:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I voted Glock, I'm sure the CZ is a fine gun but I have no experience with CZs so I can not comment.

I voted Glock also because out of all the pistols I own my G17 is by far the lightest.
The CZ is an all metal frame so the Glock will be less of a burden to carry for long periods. 

I have never held or even seen a CZ in person but I hear lots of good things about them. Maybe some day I will run in to one.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own both poly and metal framed guns. The bias towards Poly guns is generally just that a bias or a old school mentality. Some guys just like their guns steel. No bad on that, but there is nothing wrong with 99% of all poly framed handguns.

Of the 2 you are picking from I would say hands down no contest the CZ. Why? I just love my CZ P-01. It is my favorite weapon and I have plenty of them. If I were forced to sell all but one of my guns the P-01 CZ75 compact is the one I would keep. The list is long as to why here are a few details I like about it.

>Aluminum frame so it os light and not a burden to carry
>it can be customized if you so desire
>It is accurate, reliable and easy to work on. IE take down and clean ect. I do not mean gunsmithing I have no experiance there
>Solid and feels great in my hand
>not to expensive

This is in no way a condemnation of the Glock or Glocks as a Brand, It is just my personal feeling and total satisfaction with every aspect of the CZ

RCG


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

My Glock 17 is my absolute favorite handgun. Have never owned a CZ but have heard good things about them. To my knowledge the local gun shops around here have yet to carry any CZs. Wish they would so I could see and hold one first hand.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Buy the gun you deem most practical first, then buy the one you crave but might be more impractical next. At least that's what I would do if I could turn back time. My first pistol was a taurus pt-22. I want to puke just admitting that. It looked neat in the gun shop but what a cluster#### reliability wise. Even after several warantee repairs. Lame doesn't begin to describe my pt 22. I voted for glock in your poll. My 27 has always been 100% reliable.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is one more positive point to consider about the CZ. I just purchased a .22 conversion kit for my P-01. It was easy to install and only cost me $350. I am hoping to shoot it for the first time this weekend. From all the posts I have reviewed, I am confident it will work flawlessly.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Speaking of conversions, you can do conversions on glock too. I just installed a lone wolf barrell into my glock 27, converting it to 9mm. You can convert a glock 40 to 357 sig also. You change the barrell and the magazine and that's it. The conversions are $100 from cheaper than dirt. I haven't shot since the conversion but everything I researched said no problemo.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

Everyone likes something different. Buy whatever feels best to you. Then* do not *put it away. Take it to the range and shoot it often. Get used to it and any quirks it may have. Make shooting it second nature.

Barry


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Barryd said:


> Everyone likes something different. Buy whatever feels best to you. Then* do not *put it away. Take it to the range and shoot it often. Get used to it and any quirks it may have. Make shooting it second nature.
> 
> Barry


+1:smt023


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i own a cz 85b (pretty much the same gun as a cz 75b) and i don't own a glock but i've rented quite a few at my local range and i would vote for the cz just because of the way it feels in my hand... don't get me wrong glock is a great gun and i am looking to get one here in the future but if it was a toss up between the two i would grab the cz


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

If I may..............

For home use you need something that is going to be:

a) Reliable
b) Controllable

Any gun that you get that you can not shoot accurately and repeatedly due to too much recoil, improper feel, etc. is not a gun that you want to trust with your family's well being. With that written, go to a local gun range where you can rent a few different pistols and try them out. Most ranges will carry the highly reliable and most typically desired brands. The Smith & Wesson M&P series, Springfield Armory XD / XDm's, Ruger SR9's, Glock 17 / 19 / 22 / etc., Beretta PX4 and / or 92, CZ75 / P07 / SP01, etc. Best thing to do is to try a variety of calibers and pistol frames and see which you most feel comfortable with. 

Being a gun geek, I own several 9mm pistols including one of each of the above mentioned (all previously used) M&P 9, XDm, SR9, Glock 17 / 19 / 26 / 34, Beretta PX4 Storm, Beretta 90-two, (shhhhhhh don't tell my wife). I find that I handle the 9mm caliber the best. I've tried the .40, .45, .380, .357Sig, and several others and always fall back to the 9mm for all my 'desires' with shooting. I have two favorite pistols and they are the Glock 34 and the M&P 9. They just feel / shoot the best for me. My friends and I regularly go shoot and each brings their little collection. If you ask each of them which of my 9's they like the most, you'd be surprised to hear that there is a huge range of answers. So the moral is........... go try some out and see what feel's comfortable to YOU.

If you are curious....... I like / reason:

Glock 34: Nice balance, know that it'll always go bang when needed, accurate, LOADS of aftermarket parts for it, my 10 year old can do the gunsmithing needed in the event that it ever is needed.

S&W M&P 9; I LOVE the grip and overall feel of the weapon. All black. Looks great. Shoots great. Seems very well thought out and designed.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 for JoeInKS...the S&W M&P 9mm is one fine pistol! If my wife was a member of the forum, I would be in big trouble. She would then know exactly how many pistols I own!


----------



## Vitali (Aug 20, 2009)

Glock and CZ are both great guns and have a loyal following. It's well documented on this board and others. Again, it's pretty much going to boil down to personal preference. Search out discussions regarding both on various boards, go handle them at a gun store for fit and sex appeal and if possible, rent them to see how they shoot. 

Personally, I'm sure the Glock is a fine weapon, but I don't like the way it feels in my hand. The CZ 75 P-01 is another story. Compact, fairly light, supposedly extremely accurate and feels great in my hand. I just ordered one myself. 

Good luck with whichever gun you choose. :yawinkle:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

CZ is on my list to buy. I have Sigs and a Glock and prefer my stainless Sigs by far. You pay for the weight savings in polymer with increased felt recoil. In rapid fire it makes a difference.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> Buy the gun you deem most practical first, then buy the one you crave but might be more impractical next. At least that's what I would do if I could turn back time. My first pistol was a taurus pt-22. I want to puke just admitting that. It looked neat in the gun shop but what a cluster#### reliability wise. Even after several warantee repairs. Lame doesn't begin to describe my pt 22. I voted for glock in your poll. My 27 has always been 100% reliable.


Feel your pain. Had the same problem with the second and third Taurus pistols I bought.
Finally took them back to the ffl I bought them from and sold them at a loss. The first one I bought I truthfully had no problems with but I got rid of it as well because I no longer trusted the brand.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Both are good choices. If you want an all metal gun consider the Stoeger Cougar. Cost around $400, it is the best gun for the money, IMO.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Then Compact CZ you are considering is known in the U.S. as the P-01. It's a great gun and so is the Glock. But, again...like so many others looking to buy a new pistol..the two you are looking at are different actions. The CZ being a DA/SA and the Glock, striker fired. Your preference for how the gun operates will quickly rule out one or the other.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Rogelk said:


> Then Compact CZ you are considering is known in the U.S. as the P-01. It's a great gun and so is the Glock. But, again...like so many others looking to buy a new pistol..the two you are looking at are different actions. The CZ being a DA/SA and the Glock, striker fired. Your preference for how the gun operates will quickly rule out one or the other.


Actually, the compact I am looking at is NOT the P-01. It is the CZ 75 Compact, 9mm, all-steel construction, with manual safety.

See, that's the thing about CZ, they have several guns that they call "compacts". They should have had new designations for each one, so that we all don't get confused.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

For the same price, for use in home defense why not get a G23 instead? I have a G23 and it hasn't failed me yet. I have a Mossberg 500 for HD but my G23 is my everyday carry, almost 24/7.

:smt083


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I voted for the CZ. I had not heard of this mfr until a friend picked up the P01 (I know you are looking at the 75) and WOW what a sweet treat to hold. I really like the grips and the balance of the gun. I opted for an HK for the traditional slide...the P01 was a bit narrow for me on my first gun purchase...I just wasn't as comfortable with the narrow slide. That said, I will definitely consider CZ for my next gun because it looks and feels great. I've shot the P01 and it was very accurate...the trigger was stiff compared to my HK, but everyone finds their own preference and you will get used to whatever you shoot if you shoot often and regularly. It seems everyone has a Glock so I'm sure you can't go wrong with that pick, but I don't care much for how the Glock feels...it's too chunky for me.

Good luck on your selection!


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

For a carry weapon...in 9 mm...Id chose the MP9c...which I did BTW....and for a "general use" 9mm...Id go with the 75B in either the standard or the short model.

I had ONE Glock for less than 24 hrs...bought it..brought it home..went thru everything it had to off me...and took it back the next day for a full refund. I came home with my first of 3 Kimber 1911's.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Ok I have never seen a CZ except on the internet and in magazines. 5 gun shops and no one around here carries one. So I can't say if it is good or not. I can say though I dont like the looks of it. But that is about it. May feel good and shoot good but I wouldnt know 

I do however love the glocks. It takes alittle bit to get used to one though. My friend still cant shoot a glock. I never had any problem but it was different than my Ruger. Now I did however like the XD over the glock. I didnt think I would but something about it made me choose it over the glock. Though I purchased a glock 30sf. Then I finally got to hold and shoot a M&P. The M&P I shot hadnt been cleaned good and was really used so there were a couple of problems (that and cheap ammo). But after trying another I loved it. Way above the glocks and more than the xd. B ut like I said that is just me.

I could go into reasons but it really wont mean anything. You need to seriously check out the xd and M&P also. Shoot all 4 of them then decide.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I was at the range last night shooting my CZ again. Everytime I shoot it I want to keep shooting. I know I have already posted but I will tell you I have plenty of weapons and a giant percentage of them is handguns. The CZ is the one I would keep and shoot exclusively if it were all I could have.

Bird hunting would be hard mind you but I would still choose the CZ.

RCG


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've tried to run one of those plastic things, and I just can't do it. CZ is for me. ALTHOUGH... I do like that IWI Jerico the trigger feels nice right out of the box. Those Isrealies know how to eliminate the opposition with there handy work.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't had a reply to this thread in a long time. I purchased the G19 about 2 1/2 years ago. I love it. Never a malfunction. I just shot my Ruger LCP and my G27 at the range today. I would consider a CZ in the future, but right now, I think I am going to save up for a Sig P220 Elite Carry Stainless. That thing is awesome, but pricey.


----------

